# Budget kit recommendations



## CaptainJane (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello all.

I am a new pen making enthusiast, and having a great time. 

I would like to make about 20 pens for a sailing event in June to give to volunteers.  I would like to keep costs fairly low - in the neighborhood of $12 for kit and blank each.  I will pay all costs out of my own pocket. 

Could everyone please offer kit suggestions as to what kit people like in that price range, including what plating people like best.  Single tube would be good, but not a priority.

I know that what I like, and what everyone else likes - can be 2 entirely different things.

Thank you all in advance.  I enjoy looking at the IAP Forum daily, visiting the Library, and seeing what others are doing.

JBS


----------



## wyone (Jan 15, 2015)

I did something similar for 12 people my wife works with around Christmas.  I bought 12 gunmetal stylus type pens from Beartooth Woods.  Shipping was great, and there was a price break on that quantity.  I used 12 different woods, that I already had, so that each pen was different, but the same.    The quality of the kits was great, and I had no issues at all with them.

This was the kit I used, and they were $4.95 for the pen kits I think.  

http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=3761&1

The wood I had was low cost, so I think you could easily stay within your budget.   

They all LOVED them!


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 15, 2015)

Being an avid sailor myself, I look forward to seeing what you come up with.  I'd go for chrome plating, and if you want a single barrel pen, then any of the Sierra style would work.  I made a bunch of belaying pin shaped slimlines for a regatta some years back.  The cost outlay was small, but it was time consuming.

Good luck,
Eric


----------



## Brian G (Jan 15, 2015)

I know these Nautical Twist are above your budget, but they sure fit the theme. If you order 25, you'll have five extra to sell to non-volunteers.

I'm not a sailor, but I suspect there are a few with some extra doubloons rattling around in their pocket. "Oooh, CaptainJane, those are so cool! Where can I get one?" "Why, I made them myself! I have extras." "Neat, how much?" "Oh, how does $XXX sound?" "Great, here you go! Can you make more? I have a few friends that would love something like this."

:biggrin:

I'll trade some teak for something cool from Texas.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 15, 2015)

I like the CSUSA patriot with a nautical themed acrylic blank. You decide what colors make it a nautical theme.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 15, 2015)

Executive in chrome or gunmetal.  $5-6 each.  Try to find some wood taken from a sailboat.


----------



## mark james (Jan 15, 2015)

Brian G said:


> I know these Nautical Twist are above your budget, but they sure fit the theme. If you order 25, you'll have five extra to sell to non-volunteers.
> 
> I'm not a sailor, but I suspect there are a few with some extra doubloons rattling around in their pocket. "Oooh, CaptainJane, those are so cool! Where can I get one?" "Why, I made them myself! I have extras." "Neat, how much?" "Oh, how does $XXX sound?" "Great, here you go! Can you make more? I have a few friends that would love something like this."
> 
> ...



I agree with Brian.  I have used the kit and was happy with the feel - fairly beefy and has some weight.  Since you want 20, you'll get a small price break, and if you wait for a sale/coupons, it might get close to your price range.

Have Fun!

Dan also has a nice thought...  Go to a boat repair shop and ask for some scraps (maybe promise a... Nautical pen and for $15 you'll get the wood for blanks for free).


----------



## toddlajoie (Jan 15, 2015)

It's a 2 barrel pen, but for cost/class/value factor, it's hard to beat the chrome/satin chrome cigar hybrid (i.e. no black enamel parts) for around $6... $5.50 at your Qty of 25...

Find it here...

You can get a piece of Ipe decking from a decent lumber store/mill which may be a good bit cheaper than Teak, and IMO looks just as good...


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jan 16, 2015)

Check out the LeRoi Royale (Smitty's Pen Works). He's got them on close out right now: $30 for six kits and free shipping. Single barrel, they look nice and will have you well below budget. The platings will be different (2 of each-gunmetal, gold TN, rhodium per set), but then everyone really gets something different but the same.


----------

